# How do you file your taxes and how much does it cost you?



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

I use an accountant and it costs me $425

I am thinking about doing it myself with Turbo Tax. Anyone else use it? Pros/Cons?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BillyM83 said:


> I use an accountant and it costs me $425
> 
> I am thinking about doing it myself with Turbo Tax. Anyone else use it? Pros/Cons?


Are you an LLC or a Corp? If you are I wouldn't even dream of doing my own...

Chances are if your accountant is not able to save you the $425 in things that you will not know to deduct or how to deduct you need a better accountant.


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Are you an LLC or a Corp? If you are I wouldn't even dream of doing my own...
> 
> Chances are if your accountant is not able to save you the $425 in things that you will not know to deduct or how to deduct you need a better accountant.


No.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Pay the accountant. Sometimes it's best to just not over think things. $425 Is not worth the effort , and as Phil said you'll end up costing yourself money in the long run.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

over $5k and worth every penny.

The whole Tax code wouldn't even fit in my office.
Complete joke, what you pay a cpa should also be considered a tax as I need to pay someone just to figure out how much tax I owe.

The class warfare spewed by liberals is a joke whenever they "Raise the tax on the rich" they also add deductions for them that only high price tax attorneys know how to use.

Exactly why Trump didn't release his taxes can you even imagine his deductions a team of high power accountants use. I don't blame him its the tax code.

The tax code is what the elite and deep state use as power and to enrich themselves. Almost all lobbying is about tax law.

Rant over.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Also, do you use a business based accounting program like Quickbooks?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BillyM83 said:


> No.


No what? You're not an LLC, Corp, or DBA?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

snowman55 said:


> over $5k and worth every penny.
> 
> The whole Tax code wouldn't even fit in my office.
> Complete joke, what you pay a cpa should also be considered a tax as I need to pay someone just to figure out how much tax I owe.
> ...


Could you tell us how you really feel and not sugar coat it next time?

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I thought I remember from another thread, that you also own a business, correct? Because I thought I remembered you talking about "keeping your guys busy during the Winter months". No? If you do have a business, my question is how have you managed to be in business for however long you have without realizing how important a good accountant is?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Is that )425 a year or per quarter?
Either way, I feel having an accountant it’s most advantageous to the business owner, (you in this case)


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine were $335 last year, I think she goes up about $25/year.
She does my quarterly payment statements and my 1099's for subs too in that


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I file with the IRS and Dept of Treasury. Usually E-file. 

I pay far too much.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Accountants are a must like attorneys if your in business for yourself.

Side note: it's bullcrap how accountants are the only service that can see how much money you have before billing you???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Keep your accountant, to me it sounds as if you simply drop your numbers on them and settle with what you get. Its important to do some planning as well. Ask them if there is anything you could have done to reduce your tax burden and maybe also consult a tax planner. They can save you money as well, I wish I had done it sooner.
As you acquire more and get older this becomes important not only for you but for those that are close to you. I cant speak to the American tax system but we pay way too much and to find the everchanging loopholes takes a professional.


----------



## JBMohler (Dec 17, 2013)

I don’t care if I plowed 1 old lady’s driveway, I’m not doing my own taxes.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

If you ever get audited, It falls on the accountant. Been audited twice, well because someone stole my identity, and another random. Never cost me money, but the headache that could've been. 

Pay the accountant, its, like IRS insurance.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish I paid $425.....

I file quarterly and pay more than that. 

He also fixes my screw ups in QuickBooks (some days are worse than others), and finds me more refunds than I would if doing them myself. His advise on what and where to spend money is usually worth the price.

If I worked a full time job and was only filing a 1040ez, yeah I'd do my own taxes. Once you start itemizing though, it's best to leave it to the pros.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

My taxes are $500.00 a quarter. My secretary deals with the accountant. There's really no cash here anymore, unfortunately. Not much to worry about.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are we talking about how much taxes cost or how much it costs to have the accountants do the taxes?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Are we talking about how much taxes cost or how much it costs to have the accountants do the taxes?


At least someone is paying attention...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I love making a forced donation to the government for being successful.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I seem to pay, every year. Also, are you collecting sales tax. I have to send that in every month. The 15 every month the Feds get theirs, the 20 the state gets theirs.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> At least someone is paying attention...


Huh???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The OP was asking about how much people pay their accounts not how much they pay to respective authorities...

I was giving you a complement for paying attention... I apologize and it will never happen again...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> The OP was asking about how much people pay their accounts not how much they pay to respective authorities...
> 
> I was giving you a complement for paying attention... I apologize and it will never happen again...


Oh...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

duramax plow said:


> If you ever get audited, It falls on the accountant. Been audited twice, well because someone stole my identity, and another random. Never cost me money, but the headache that could've been.
> 
> Pay the accountant, its, like IRS insurance.


I don't think this is true. I believe that ultimately it rests in your lap.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I seem to pay, every year. Also, are you collecting sales tax. I have to send that in every month. The 15 every month the Feds get theirs, the 20 the state gets theirs.


No. We don't have to do that here. And I think it's a complete B.S. scam. I was always told that you were able to tax a "service". Obviously certain States are changing that to line their pockets further. Kind of like the proposed "soda tax" here. I'm so glad people finally stood up and did something about it. One tax that actually didn't go through.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

JustJeff said:


> No. We don't have to do that here. And I think it's a complete B.S. scam. I was always told that you were able to tax a "service". Obviously certain States are changing that to line their pockets further. Kind of like the proposed "soda tax" here. I'm so glad people finally stood up and did something about it. One tax that actually didn't go through.


Sugar tax here, It Sucks 1.5 cents per ounce 
See no benefits, Philly has one of the worst school districts, and they rob our schools of resources through bogus administrative costs.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

275$ Does the llc and our personel.Takes 45 minutes and I'm out of there. Been playing this game for 30 years,I use QB and it's the best thing I've done to streamline things. Then I send in payment and cry.


----------

